# Instuctions on how to put up Fur. I have them!!!



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a link I just found. Great Info!!!!

http://www.cahe.nmsu.edu/pubs/_l/l-103.pdf

Outdoorsman816


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That looks like pretty good info on tanning but not putting up


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Brad T. I'm new and just assumed that the instructions where good. If you have a better link or just plain out info please tell me

Thanks


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The best video i have seen is Blaine Eddy's Hunting and Skinning for Profit


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Outdoorsman

Brad is doing a class on putting up fur soon. See the info on here.


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

I read that post. Sounds GREAT!!! but i can't go.  I live in Southeastern PA. Oh well.

Thanks


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Get ahold of the Pennsylvania Trappers Association, I would think that they would have a video library available that would contain tapes on how to handle hides from various furbears. You may have to be a member though to access them, as our organization is that way.

NAFA also puts out a set of tapes on how to put up just about all types of fur, deals with skinning, fleshing and boarding them.


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

outdoorsman... where about you live?


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a great site. I know it is intended for kids, but a wealth of info can be found on here to the new trapper. I still use the site myself.
http://www.traps4kids.com/home.html


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Brad mentioned the video, "skinning for profit" by Blaine Eddy, and I would have to say that a great instructional video for putting up furs. He goes into great detail on skinning, washing, fleshing, and stretching the furs. I think if you watch the video you will get a good idea on hows its done!!


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> outdoorsman... where about you live?


I live in Broomall, about 45 minutes away from philly, but do most of my hunting in Allentown area. Do you live near by?????


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Maggs said:


> Here is a great site. I know it is intended for kids, but a wealth of info can be found on here to the new trapper. I still use the site myself.
> http://www.traps4kids.com/home.html


As for I know it is intended for kids, good. I am one. Well i'm a teenager.(14) I think i'll try it.

Thanks


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

A guy I know says he tans deer hides using the brains. Anyone ever hear of this? So, what is this "putting up" (is that for real?) that goes above and beyond tanning? I thought you skin and then tan and that is it. No? I think I read something on here somewhere recently which came close to answering it, but I'll have to go digging. Thanks.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

yes, you can tan hides using brains, but it is a long time process... more work than it is worth, actually. i have 1 deer hide i did like that for my native american dance outfit. since then i am just using oil tanned leather, as it wears longer and doesn't get as stiff.

as for putting up for fur or skinning for tanning, it is actually a different process. you would have to look into the different processes. the fur is actually raw hide instead of tanned when it is 'put up'

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is what I've been taught and what I consider "putting up" to mean. "Putting up" to me is skinning, fleshing and then stretching (put on boards or wire stretchers).

As far a "brain tanning", yes this is for real. You can buy specific chemicals to combine with the brain matter and apply to the hide itself. It is a process that takes sometime, but when done properly the tanned hide looks very nice and will last a long time. I agree with cya_coyote, there are easier methods that will probably make the tanned hide last longer.


----------

